# price for meyer st or stp7.5



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey I am looking at slightly used meyer st and stp 7.5 What is a good price for a slighty used or new one. Any info help. thanks shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well used if it is in decent, I have seen them go for 1200 or more. New installed will probably be 4000 installed. How far are you from Lake county?? I know a real good place to get a new plow for you. I get most of my stuff from them


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

*columbus*

Im in columbus. Probably 2 hours or so away. what is the place and do you know how much it might cost. i have a 1999 ford f150 triton 5.4 v8 4x4. I was looking at the meyer st 7.5 with e 60 lift night saber lights and ez mount classic. how much would it be installed. thanks shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It is called Best Truck Equipment. They carry western, boss, meyer and I think one more. I got my Meyer on my other truck installed two years ago by them. It was 3700 installed plus warranty. The warranty is the nice perk of a new plow. They took very good care of me and did a few extra things they didnt charge me for. I am very good friends with them and they always take care of me. I walk in and they all say hi to me by name, let me walk behind the counter and go back into the shop area. The prices of plows have gone up since then due to the rising cost of steel. You may find that the meyer will be priced right in the neighborhood of the others. I am not trying to talk you out of the Meyer, they are a good plow but I have had a good bit of probs with them. I went through one pump in a season due to the motor dying. Took it to them, had me up and running in an hour under warranty. The boss is a great plow and is lighter in weight compared to a similar sized meyer. And boss's quality is unmatched by meyer. Just some food for thought


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It is called Best Truck Equipment. They carry western, boss, meyer and I think one more. I got my Meyer on my other truck installed two years ago by them. It was 3700 installed plus warranty. It might be near 4200 installed, but they may give you a better price. The warranty is the nice perk of a new plow. They took very good care of me and did a few extra things they didnt charge me for. I am very good friends with them and they always take care of me. I walk in and they all say hi to me by name, let me walk behind the counter and go back into the shop area. The prices of plows have gone up since then due to the rising cost of steel. You may find that the meyer will be priced right in the neighborhood of the others. I am not trying to talk you out of the Meyer, they are a good plow but I have had a good bit of probs with them. I went through one pump in a season due to the motor dying. Took it to them, had me up and running in an hour under warranty. The boss is a great plow and is lighter in weight compared to a similar sized meyer. And boss's quality is unmatched by meyer. Just some food for thought. Sorry for the double post, I hit the wrong button for the editing


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Price of a good used Plow*

I just sold this7.5' Diamond EZ Mount Pull Away Plow for a 1999 Ford F150 for $2100 Complete withE47H Pump, Saber Lights, Modules, and adapters for the 1999 F150, along with a slick switch control, all the harnesses and mounts. This was a complete package! only thing he had to buy were attachment bolts for the mounting carton.

If you want one just like it I have another one, (I don't have the correct mounting carton I have one for a 99-04 Super Duty) I'd sell it for the same price $2100 or $1900 without the super duty mounts. ( I know where I can get the correct mounts for your F150, they may take a trade in on the Super Duty Mounts) This plow has been totally torn down sand blasted, repainted and new decals, the lift frame mounts and pump have also been sandblasted and repainted, the pump has been resealed and tested.


























If your interested Call me 508 753 6617 0r e-mail me [email protected]


----------

